# ~The Morphicon January Newsletter~



## Kattywampus (Jan 21, 2007)

Morphicon: "Technofurs": May 18-20, 2007
Radisson Columbus-Worthington, OH
http://www.morphicon.org/2007
Guests of Honor:   Steve Plunkett, patron of furry puppetry  Summer
Jackson,  featured furry artist  Kitt Foxx,  furry costumer, artist

In this exciting issue:

   * T-Shirt Contest, Pre-reg, and other Deadlines
	-Sponsorship Levels
   * Charity Needs
   * Etcetera


Free Patron Membership Contest: February 25, 2007
Don't forget!  Y'all have another month to submit your line-art for the T-Shirt contest!
Remember, it must have an interpretation of the "Technofurs" theme and be G-Rated.
Entries must be emailed or postmarked by 2/25/07. One winner will be
selected for the free Patron Membership, and their submission will be
featured on the convention t-shirt. The runners-up get their artwork
printed in the 2007 conbook. 

Any submissions for the conbook that are not appropriate for the
T-shirt Contest (i.e. poetry, stories, advertisements, or grayscale art) must
also be received by April 1, 2007 (no foolin'). Submissions and
requests for information, advertisement rates, or convention flyer swaps can be
handled through publications@morphicon.org .

Registration: March 1, 2007 (early reg = save $10!)

Don't mess around and miss out on pre-registering. 
Pre-registration is the same as last year ($30), but the cost of a
registration at the door is increasing. If you wish to register for
Morphicon early (and save $10), you have to do it by the deadline. We
will not accept mail-in forms or online registrations postmarked after
March 1st. For more: http://www.morphicon.org/2007/register.htm

**Sponsorship Levels

Sponsors, for an extra $15, will get a special limited edition art gift
and a nifty collectible sponsor button, as well as an invitation to the
high-class "I Scream Antisocial" event.

Patrons, for an extra $55, will get everything the Sponsors get, and
more: a Morphicon 2007 t-shirt with the winning entry printed on the
front, admission to the catered Guest of Honor dinner, preferred
seating
at Morphicon events, yet another special lunch, and more!

Hypertrophes are fantastic individuals who donate $200 or more to
Morphicon for a given year, before the early registration deadline of
March 1st. In addition to all of the benefits of Patron, you'll
receive
a truly ginormous laminated conbadge, credit and kudos in the conbook
(with your own bio), a second limited edition button, a special gift
from the Guests of Honor, and a secret surprise! Remember, Hypertrophe
memberships are only available through early registration.

There's still room left for Dealers. Tables are on a first-come, first-serve basis.  Registration ends when 
the tables are all full. Contact
dealers@morphicon.org for more info, including prices and how to get a
seller's permit in Ohio. 

Hotel Reservations: April 26, 2007
Morphicon has a secured a block of double-queen rooms for
$94/night.  To reserve a room, call the Radisson directly at
614-436-0700, or fax them at 614-436-5318.  You may also call the
central office at 1-800-333-3333.  You must ask for the Morphicon room
rate (room block MOR-07).  The room rate is guaranteed only through
April 26.  Please plan ahead and reserve your room early.  As it was
last year, our room block is again contiguous--but having a room where
everyone else is located will depend on how quickly the room block
fills up (and therefore, on how soon you reserve your room).

Morphicon 2007 Charity

Please help us raise money for Ferrets Unlimited of Cleveland, OH!  We
need your art and memorabilia donations for our charity art auction and
raffle. Your donations will make the con more fun and help save lives.
Ferrets Unlimited is a volunteer-run, no-kill shelter which finds homes
for abandoned ferrets. They'll be presenting informational panels at
Morphicon on ferrets as pets, and also conducting presentations on how
you can help homeless ferrets by volunteering at the shelter or
adopting.

Ferrets Unlimited is in need of supplies for animal care, and will be
glad to accept in-kind donations. Please see their needs page for what
they currently need.  You can bring in-kind donations to the con, but
if
you're in the Cleveland area, please consider bringing stuff directly
to
them, to save you both having to haul it around.

We welcome you to send a note to charity@morphicon.org  if you would
like to donate to the cause, or if you have any further questions about
our charity events.

Get Your Tail In Gear, and Get Involved!

Programming Additions

This year, we're adding a new performance event!  The original
mature-themed, pre-scripted Furry Variety Show will now be called the
Morphicon Spectacle of Doom.  Our Spectacle will once again need
performers, fursuited and not, to put on the acts.  A new Furry Variety
Show with amateur acts will be held on Sunday night, and anyone is
invited to contribute their own skit.  The judged Masquerade will once
again be held as well.  For more information on any of these events,
contact programming@morphicon.org .

Gophers, Gophers, Gophers!

Gophers help make the con go 'round!  Please consider lending a paw!
Morphicon loves and needs gophers.  Enough gopher hours could lead to
free admission for 2008. Contact gophers@morphicon.org for more info.

Thanks for reading, and see you at Morphicon 2007!
-Cuddly Battleship Kattywampus, and the rest of Morphicon Staff


----------



## Kattywampus (Jan 31, 2007)

Bump!  *blush*


----------

